# Penderecki and Bartok share a similar vision , there is a connection between both ...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay it's been a while since i lisen to some Penderecki, tonight im lisening to his orchestral work volume 1 symphony No.3 threnody. Ockay some people find Penderecki a tad borring but i dont,
i discover patern or similarity between this work and Bela Bartók music for strings celestia and percussion.

Here my verdict, first and foremost it's gloom and doom, quite tonal, the ''noir'' atmosphere is akind,butPenderecki more of a modernist, but Bela Bartók is a better composer his universe more complex more raffined ,i would say...

Thus said i firmly beleive, people into Penderecki symphony 3 would dig Bartók music for celestia strings and percussion.So for any newbie on TC get my advice ,take notes.

Why am i doeing sutch post well when i was new to classical i did not knew where to look what to lisen you folks on TC help me a lot, so it's my turn to contributed from my best knowledge, from what i heard.

Sure i bet there is gonna be comments like i can stand Penderecki but love Bartók or vice versa, but trust my little finger.

:tiphat: 


p.s Yet a aknowledge both of these composers has there flavors, Penderecki is Penderecki and Bartók is Bartók .


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

It is my impression that Penderecki was strongly influenced by Bartók. If I am not mistaken, he even said as much in the interview that was part of the Penderecki conducts Penderecki DVD on the Kultur label. Hearing all of Penderecki's Symphonies is a long-term project. I have heard the First, Second and Seventh.


----------

